# TD Webbroker not Working



## Erome (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

I keep trying to log onto td webbroker. I go into my easyweb just fine, then go to redirect to webbroker. I type in my entry info, and hit login, then it just takes me back to the login page again to type it again.

Rinse and repeat over and over.

Anyone else having this? Should I call td technical?


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I just checked, and got a message that there is a temporary system problem. I can see my TD Wealth portfolio just fine, and my banking on Easyweb. I often see this on Saturday or Sunday night. It's probably just regular maintenance.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I am able to log into Webbroker fine now, December 27 at 5 pm eastern.

Here's the address I use to login. NOTE as a habit, _do not ever follow a link like this_ to log in. Go to it independently yourself and verify it matches (to prevent re-direct and phishing scams)


```
https://webbroker.td.com/waw/idp/login.htm
```


----------



## Erome (Jan 11, 2011)

Able to log in tonight. Must have just been a weekend maintenance or something.

Thanks guys/gals!


----------



## Freddie70 (Oct 19, 2013)

It's often down or doesn't show any info in some account areas overnight.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Freddie70 said:


> It's often down or doesn't show any info in some account areas overnight.


Just to clarify - you are speaking of your experience, which may not be related to the website itself, and may not be what others experience.
In our experience, it is only very rarely (maybe a couple of times a year?) that we encounter any difficulty accessing our TD WebBroker accounts online. We always logon via our TD CT EasyWeb account.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Just to clarify - you are speaking of your experience, which may not be related to the website itself, and may not be what others experience.
> In our experience, it is only very rarely (maybe a couple of times a year?) that we encounter any difficulty accessing our TD WebBroker accounts online. We always logon via our TD CT EasyWeb account.


Your experience will vary with your login patterns. If you login only during the day, you will almost never encounter difficulty. If you are a night owl who lives in BC (me) you will often find the site down for maintenance. It is common to be unable to see some investment accounts while the database is being updated. Generally, yesterday's stock prices are reflected in my accounts by about 3am PT. 

What annoys me is that investment accounts are not updated with Friday's data until Monday morning. This is especially annoying today, as I cannot update my year end net worth (and find out how much my portfolio lost in 2015)! 

And another thing: the last day of my credit card cycle is the 23rd of the month. On December 24th, I paid it in full by electronic transfer. The debit was immediately recorded, but the credit to my Visa account did not appear till December 30th. Aargh!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes, understood. But you can't live in "lotus land" and expect to have everything can you? :biggrin:

Its interesting how our expectations change with the times. Those of us over the hill (in both regards) recall when our only account data came via paper once a month, or in some cases only every quarter. Technology now delivers us real time data and pdf or csv records with a few mouse clicks whenever we want - most of the time :upset:


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

WebBroker seems to be not responding this morning for me, anyone else seeing this?

It actually seemed to happen while I was logged in, I was looking at the activity in one of my accounts and I tried to switch to another account and my browser just spun trying to connect...

Now when I try to login I after a long "connecting" time I get this:



> Important Notice
> We are currently experiencing technical issues and working to restore service as quickly as possible.
> 
> If you’re unable to login and require assistance with trading or your account, please call TD Direct Investing at 1-800-465-5463 or contact your TD Wealth advisor.
> ...


Edit: Strange, my wife seems to be able to login but I can't (sometimes I can't even get to the login page). My wife is using the "new" WebBroker and I am using the old one. I wonder if that is having an impact this morning.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I am unable to log in as of 09:05 eastern and get this message

Important Notice
We are currently experiencing technical issues and working to restore service as quickly as possible. 


If you're trying to log in, I recommend you hold off and wait at least 15 minutes. The first half hour of trading is usually highly volatile, anyway.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

james, do you ever sleep? 



> Asset allocation in retirement
> Started by Jaberwock, 2015-10-25 10:42 AM 1 2 3 Replies: 24 Views: 2,877 *james4beach Today, 02:35 AM *


Thanks for the confirmation. I find it a little strange that my wife can login. Have you switched to the new WebBroker UI yet?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

West coast. This relates to what someone else mentioned in this thread. Those of us up late on the west coast often get glitches in webbroker and no account details or summaries.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

It seems to be working for me now (as of 9:25 Eastern).


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm up 996.01% on my TFSA .... with a deposit of over $185k. Anyone's web broker a little funky today?

EDIT: Just called in. Looks like this is a known issue. I was kind of hoping I hit the jackpot and needed to sell something ASAP. 996% ROR is mediocre at best, but I'll would have taken it


----------



## chantl01 (Mar 17, 2011)

I was up 40% on my overall portfolio when I logged in first thing this morning. It's now showing up 26%. So they're getting closer to reality, but still have a ways to go!


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

And they are dead again today.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

Yep, I am seeing the same thing.

Interestingly I get a different error than my wife does. My wife switched to the new UI and I am using the old UI. She gets a "System Availability" screen when she logs in and I get the regular WebBroker homepage but all of the stock and account related information is replaced with "we could not retrieve your profile" or "There is a temporary system problem"


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

This is a lengthy outage today. Anybody bother to call them for an ETA or an explanation?


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

Are all the other banks just as broken as TDW seems to be? I need a system that works more than I need a system that is fancy and pretty. I wonder if there are any independent studies as to reliability of the bank's systems. I have been with TD and their predecessor companies about 1/3 century, but this is getting ridiculous. It might be time to jump ship if there is better reliability out there somewhere.

Just an annoyance today, but one can certainly come up with scenarios that could cost tens of thousands of dollars if they go down at a particularly inopportune time.

hboy43


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

It is back for me now.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

0xCC said:


> It is back for me now.


Me too. And my one month return is no longer 1000+ percent.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

I wonder if the outage was related to fixing that little glitch (I didn't see an issue with my accounts but I also haven't been paying attention over the last couple of days).

As to the annoyance of the system going down and having a cost associated with it not being available I think that most of the time the option to phone in is still available. If you are looking to make a trade that would cost you 5 figures if you couldn't make it making the phone call seems reasonable to me. Not ideal but reasonable. Of course there is the issue of the phone lines being jammed up because the online system is down and more people are calling in.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

here's what i hear from various sources:

lots of TD clients are more than annoyed with new webBroker. There actually was nothing wrong with old webBroker. This new cutesy-pie huggable platform is supposed to appeal to an impulse-ridden generation that subsists on mobile devices.

theoretically the big green could maintain the 2 platforms, old webBroker plus new huggable webBroker. The problem then becomes the cost of upkeep for old webBroker. The rumour is that the big nobs are thinking of charging for old webBroker or else they're planning to keep it going for high value clients only. IMHO neither of these are workable ideas.

i believe that new Huggable 1.1 is only a beta version. The clients have been charged with finding all the glitches. It's the next generation that will be the Real Thing. They're already working on this, Huggable 2.0 should debut late this year. It will have real-time margin quotes plus (so they say) option spread trading capabilities similar to TOS.

real time margin plus option spreads will be game-changing advances. In the meantime, we are supposed to slog along, helping them out on Huggable 1.1.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

0xCC said:


> I wonder if the outage was related to fixing that little glitch (I didn't see an issue with my accounts but I also haven't been paying attention over the last couple of days).


I used to be a computing professional. In my experience there were two types: heroes and plodders. Heroes could build 90% of a system in days. They have the ability to know that line 36 on page 657 is intimately related to line 3 on page 245. They were (and arguably still) much loved by management. The problem is, heroes get bored. They want to get on the next exciting thing. They don't stick around to build that last 10% and do the right things to get a reliable product. Plodders are arguably not as intelligent, nor do they have wildly efficient memories. They have to do things like organize their code, things like if two lines are intimately related, they are also close together. They have to leave breadcrumbs of documentation so that they themselves can figure it out again in 6 months, not to mention someone else if they are not around. They have to code things like say finite state machines using a tabular approach instead of 10 pages of nested if statements. So much easier to maintain and document that way, but a hero with a wildly efficient memory can skip this nicety to get to 90% in days. Plodders even have to know what is a finite state machine (true story, U Waterloo hero did not know). They find the 2 year old bugs left by the heroes (also true story).

Heroes are why computing advances rapidly. Plodders are why any of it actually works. I have been out of it for some 15 years, but I get the sense that heroes are still in charge.

hboy43


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

I am still working in software development and I see the two types of developers. My feeling is that in the end it really is up to management to see past the flash and sparkle and make sure the customer facing systems are rock-solid functional.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

hboy43 said:


> ... Heroes are why computing advances rapidly. Plodders are why any of it actually works. I have been out of it for some 15 years, but I get the sense that heroes are still in charge.


Likely because plodder managers fall for the hype and hero managers think the same way.




0xCC said:


> I am still working in software development and I see the two types of developers. My feeling is that in the end it really is up to management to see past the flash and sparkle and make sure the customer facing systems are rock-solid functional.


There couldn't be any management dysfunction, right? :biggrin:


Cheers


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

Eclectic12 said:


> Likely because plodder managers fall for the hype and hero managers think the same way.
> 
> There couldn't be any management dysfunction, right? :biggrin:
> 
> Cheers


Well in a perfect world/organization management would have their head screwed on correctly. I am not sure I have ever worked in a perfect organization.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

If their retail banking system worked like this, many heads would roll! This seems to be a lack of respect for the giant discount brokerage community that they have developed. They seem to consider all their clients to be Rodney Dangerfield. P*ss on TDDI!


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

kcowan said:


> If their retail banking system worked like this, many heads would roll! ...


I can recall the ATM system being available for something like three days.

I wasn't personally affected but our company payroll ETF for selected Canadian banks/credit unions failed. It was a reminder for some to leave cash in the account as our payroll person received a call at 6am when the debit card failed to pay for gas as the payroll deposit had failed.


I am not sure the retail banking is that much better.


Cheers


----------

